# ITS A FILLY! MISSED THE WHOLE THING!



## K Sera (Mar 1, 2013)

Rosey decided around 200 pm to lay down and go into labor ... the cam went down ... I sped home ,,,, it was over! More later ,,,, got to get back out to the barn


----------



## atotton (Mar 1, 2013)

Darn, was just watching her this morning. Congrats on the filly!!


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 1, 2013)

Aww--sorry you missed the birth, but *CONGRATULATIONS* on your new filly!!



Hopefully mom & baby are doing well. Looking forward to lots of baby pictures!!!!


----------



## Liz k (Mar 1, 2013)

No way really Lynne? Congrats and my turn now.....lol


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 1, 2013)

Way to go Rosey - CLEVER GIRL!!!








Congratulations Lynne - hope all is well. Waiting impatiently for some pics of the new little filly.


----------



## countrymini (Mar 1, 2013)

Congratulations! Looking forward to seeing the new girl


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 1, 2013)

Just realised that she didn't even wait until Friday night bless her - now you will have the whole weekend to coo and aww over the new baby. What a good girl Rosey!


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 1, 2013)

Way to go Rosey, now can you tell my girls, here in AZ, to foal during the day. When I'm awake!!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Mar 1, 2013)

That's wonderful news! Congrats on a healthy baby girl...we're all eagerly waiting for pics!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 1, 2013)

Yeah!!



congrats on your new Filly Lynne and Rosey ...man I can't imagine being in work then have to rush home I'll bet that was a nervous trip. Hope all went well and can't wait for pictures.

So nice of Rosey to pick a Friday

I can see her on cam she looks adorable with her little blanket


----------



## lexischase (Mar 1, 2013)

Congrats!!! I can't wait for the photos!


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 1, 2013)

Yay! You are not going to believe this but around 2:00 oclock at work today I was calling my husband at home to see if he would pull up your marestare on our computer since I had it in favorites. I felt like it was going to be somewhere between midmorning and this evening when she had it/her. At 4:30 this morning I peeped in and Rosey was pacing, biting her side, and when she did stand in her "spot" she kept shifting her weight from one back leg to the next. I almost called you to ask you how far is your job from home because I was going to tell you I thought she was about to go from stage1 labor to stage 2 but then I thought well one of the aunties might tell you it looked like SOON. My husband did not pick up the phone and somehow I felt like when I got home and checked you would have a baby in the stall. I just got in from feeding mine and logged on BOOMBABY YOU GOT A BABY! Give us details. I know how you feel. Choctaw has had 3 babies for me and all were in secret. Sneaky mares! Congrats and hope mom and little one are doing fine. Also want to say 6.8 is the lowest reading I have seen for mine because the babies have come quickly here once they hit that mark.


----------



## Danielleee (Mar 1, 2013)

Yayyyy congrats!


----------



## K Sera (Mar 1, 2013)

]I had been watching her on the cam and noticed the same thing ... then the cam went off. Then I checked it again and there she was pacing, circling, pooping, layed down, got up, layed down, got up. I sent a text to my daughter in law and asked if she was watching and told her what was going on. I even told my peeps at work I might have to leave. I had some new "clients" come in my office, I looked my computer, saw her lay down and start contractions/pushing .... I jumped up, said I got to

go my horse is having a baby and they looked at me like I was a freak! I don't even know what I left running in my office. (Don't care either... it will be there Monday!

Marestare folks were ringing my phone, my cam was down again, I told them I was on my way, I called my neighbor (young guy) and he went over and she had already delivered. When I got there, 15 minutes later, the filly was laying next to her, I dried her off, sprayed her navel, etc..... checked the placenta which was already passed.

That was it! I hate it is going to be 29 degrees tonight though but I have a heat lamp hanging in there that will help and the babe has a blanket. No name yet but maybe I can get some ideas. I believe she will be silver bay and has some lip spots and a little faint star, so far that I have noticed .....eye color is odd. I didn't measure her yet and can't wait to let her run around without the blanket but it was too cool when she arrived so I got her covered. She is tiny though.


----------



## atotton (Mar 1, 2013)

What a cute little girl. Love her little blanket. Congrats again on the new bundle of joy. I think she looks sorrel, but it is hard to tell.


----------



## chandab (Mar 1, 2013)

So cute. Thanks for the first round of pics.


----------



## Danielleee (Mar 1, 2013)

Pretty baby


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 1, 2013)

She's a doll ...Be careful with the heat lamp I wouldn't leave it on unless you are right there

they can be a real fire hazard.

Once she is dry as long as she's out of the weather or draft she should be warm enough with her blanket


----------



## K Sera (Mar 1, 2013)

I am going to go out and turn it off this evening .... I say silver bay because sire is Homozygous for black and dam carries a copy of silver


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 1, 2013)

She is just darling no matter what her color...I'm so glad to hear a healthy little filly. I hope your off the weekend to enjoy her


----------



## rubyviewminis (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations on your healthy, beautiful little filly!


----------



## teng (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations ! i've been watching your thread closely, my mare is a week behind yours - now i'm panicking !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations, she is adorable, lucky you!


----------



## Merogsrha (Mar 2, 2013)

CONGRATS on your little cutey!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 2, 2013)

OMG Lynne she is adorable




I missed it cos I have the kids home but I am so glad all went well. What a clever girl Rosey is.

The lights have just gone out but I managed to see her before, what a little angel


----------



## K Sera (Mar 2, 2013)

I want to get some better pics, like everyone does ... but sitting here thinking of names this just hit me ...

LT RockIts Afternoon Delite "Dee Dee"





What do ya'll think?


----------



## chandab (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like a good name to me.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 2, 2013)

It gets the ok from me



I think Dee Dee suits her just perfect.


----------



## palsminihorses (Mar 2, 2013)

Congratulations on a beautiful filly! Got to see her on cam in her blanket. Sweet!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 2, 2013)

Love your choice of name!! Also my g/daughter's 'pet' name is Dee Dee and it's her Birthday tomorrow (her 26th) so am very happy with your choice of pet name for your sweet filly!


----------



## Jade10 (Mar 3, 2013)

Congratulations!! shes a little cutie


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 3, 2013)

Awe.. so happy for you. Beautiful.


----------

